# Dűne



## Koviandib0647 (2021 December 15)

Sziasztok! 
Láttátok már az új Dűne filmet? 
Kinek mi a véleménye róla?


----------



## Koviandib0647 (2021 December 15)

Nekem tetszett


----------



## Koviandib0647 (2021 December 15)

Várom a folytatást!


----------



## setni (2021 December 15)

Még nem is olvastam...mivel inkább olvasni szeretek.
Lynch feldolgozását láttam. Az kissé fura.


----------



## Koviandib0647 (2021 December 15)

Olvastam is, sőt ujra elővettem, hogy másodszor is elolvassam


----------



## Bartucz Csenge (2021 December 18)

Sajnos nem még


----------



## Koviandib0647 (2021 December 19)

Bartucz Csenge írta:


> Sajnos nem még


Láttam a régi filmet is, meg a sorozatot is, meg az újjat is. 
Mindegyik tetszett.


----------

